# 23 نصيحه من مينا البطل للعشاق



## Alexander.t (27 أغسطس 2009)

*نتحدث عن الحب فلا يوجد تعريف واضح للحب ولكن هو باختصار*​ 

 *جنون الفلاسفه وحديث المراهقين هو عشق الليل*​ 
 *الحب هو مأساة العشاق*​ 
 *ساورد لكم بعض من خلاصة تجاربى وتجارب الاخرين وبعض الاقوال المأثوره*​ 
 *ليس بالضروره ان كل ما اقوله صح فاختر لنفسك ما هو صح من وجهة نظرك وابتعد عن الخطأ 
اذ وجدت بالنصائح الاتيه خطأ*​ 
 *1 - كن اكثر واقعيه فى التعامل مع المشاكل *​ 
 *2- كن ايجابيا عند اقترافك خطأ واعترف به فهذا لا يقلل من شأنك ابدا*​ 

 *3- لا تنظر للطرف الاخر وكأنه مُصير فى اختيارتك*​ 
 *4- ابتعد كل البعد عن دخول طرف ثالث بينكم فاذا كنت غير قادر على قيادة المشوار فأرحل محتفظا بكرامتك افضل*​ 

 *5- حاول تجديد العلاقه اولا باول لكى لا تصل الى حالة الفتور العاطفى*​ 

 *6- اذا كانت شخصيتك من اصحاب شخصية سى السيد اتجه دائما الى العقل والمنطق حينها لن تجد اى معارضه على الاطلاق*​ 

 *7- كن دائما مستعد للغيره عليك ولا تسخر من تلك الغيره فالغيره للنساء كاللبن للاطفال*​ 

 *8- كن دائما مستعد للتغيرات الفجائيه واعلم ان للمرأه ظروف خاصه تجعلها متقلبة المزاج ولكن سرعان ما يزول *​ 

 *9- تعامل مع المراه كانها اسد وحول ان تروضه ولا تحاول ان تثير غضبه ليس خوفا من غضبه ولكن حقنا للدماء*​ 

 *10- لا تنصت ابدا لحلول مشاكل الاخرين لتتخذ منها حلا لمشكلتك فأحرص دائما على اتخاذ حل مشكلتك من ذاتك لكى لا تلوم الا نفسك اذا اخطأت*​ 

 *11- اعياد الميلاد واعياد الفلانتين كن حريصا دائما على تقديم التهنئه فى تمام الساعه الثانية عشر ويجب ان تكون اول من يقدم التهنئه فانت شخص غير عادى بالنسبه لها وايضا تهنئتك غير عاديه ولا تنسى ابدا مثل هذه المواعيد وان نسيتها فاعلم ان بقعه سوداء وستظل وصمة عار عليك *
*وان حدث ونسيت مثل تلك المواعيد بالفعل فافعل الاتى* 
*جهز مفاجاه كبرى لها فى اليوم التالى واحضرها على الفور وقل لها لم اكن ناسى ابدا ولكن كنت مشغولا جدا بتحضيرات اجمل يوم بعمرى وعمرك*​ 

 *12- تذكر دائما تاريخ الارتباط واجعله يوم احلى من يوم ميلادك*​ 

 *13 - حافظ على كلامك جيدا واعلم ان المرأه تحب الرجل الذى كلمته واحده فلا تفعل شىء وتفعل عكسه فتظهر لها كالطفل الرضيع*​ 

 *14 - اذا احسست ان العلاقه قد جمدت واصبحت كقطعه من الثلج فاعطو لانفسكم هدنه واثناء تلك الهدنه ان احس احدكم بعدم اشتياق فليتصل وعلى الفور ينهى العلاقه المميته هذه*​ 
 *15- ابدء العلاقه بخطوط حمراء اهمها الكرامه ولا تسمع لكلام الجهلاء الذين يرددون لا كرامه فى الحب فهذا النمط قد مضى عليه ما يكفيه ان نترحم عليه جميعا*​ 

 *16- ابتعدو كل البعد ان تجرحو بعض امام الاخرين حتى ولو بنظره فقد تدفعون ثمن هذه النظره غالى جد مع اصحاب النفوس العظيمه*​ 

 *17 - احرص دائما على ان تقدم لها ورده وان كانت بلا مناسبه فتلك النبته لها مفهوم خاص جدا عند المراه*​ 

 *18- احرصى دئما ان تمدحى فيه امام الاخرين فهذا هو الرجل يحب دائما ان يظهر بالمظهر الحسن*​ 

 *19- ابتعد كل البعد ان تمدح امرأه اخرى امامها فان فعلت هذا كانك شتمتها *​ 
 *20- وانتى ايضا ابتعدى كل البعد ان تمدحى رجل اخر فى محضره حتى لو كان ذلك الرجل ابن عمك لكى لا يحث نفسه عاجزا*​ 

 *21- عند الفراق بدون ان يكون احدكم مذنبا فى حق الاخر احرص دائما على مقابلة الوداع فهذه اللحظه ستشتاق لها كثيرا ان ما فعلتها *​ 

 *22- وقت الفراق انظر لها بابتسامه وقل لها ستظلى بجابينى طوال الدهر واذهب من حيث اتيت بدون دموع فما اصعب الدموع اثناء تلك اللحظات ،*
*لحظات الوداع*​ 

 *23ـ ان تاكدت من خيانة الطرف الاخر فارحل بدون كلمة وداع فهذا الشخص لا يستحق حتى كلمة وداع *​ 
 
*قد اكمل وكما قلت فى السابق هذه نصائحى الخاصه جدا للعشاق فاتخذ منها ما تجده ينفعك وابتعد عن ما يضرك *
*مع اجمل امنياتى بدوام ايامكم بحب طاهر*
*تحياتى *​


 *
*​


----------



## ponponayah (27 أغسطس 2009)

> *كن دائما مستعد للغيره عليك ولا تسخر من تلك الغيره فالغيره للنساء كاللبن للاطفال
> - احرص دائما على ان تقدم لها ورده وان كانت بلا مناسبه فتلك النبته لها مفهوه خاص جدا عن المراه*



*نصائح جميلة اووووووووى يا مينا
بس انا عجبونى دول اوى
ميرسى يا باشا
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا يا مينا علي النصائح الغالية
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## shery_pro (27 أغسطس 2009)

*نصائح جامدة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرررررررسى كتيررررر يا مينا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أغسطس 2009)

*نصائح جميلة كتير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أغسطس 2009)

*ياواد ياجامد
صدقني انا لسه قايل بقين زيهم لاتنين اصحابي
واحد لسه بيبدأ والتاني في مشكلة
ربنا ميجبش فراق ياعم
وميرسي ليك ياباشا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2009)

نصااااايح جامدة ياواد يا مينا 

لا الصراحة ييجى منك 30:

هههههه

ميرسى يامون تعيش وتنصحنا يامعلم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

نصائح راااااااااااائعه يا بطل 
ميررررررررسى على النصائح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *نصائح جميلة اووووووووى يا مينا*
> *بس انا عجبونى دول اوى*
> *ميرسى يا باشا*
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


 

*ميرسى بونى نورتينى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا يا مينا علي النصائح الغالية*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 

*ميرسى ماجد نورتنى*​


----------



## ميرنا (29 أغسطس 2009)

يا مون يجامد انتا ايه الكلام الكبير دا بس بصراحة عندك حق فى كل كلمة قلتها


----------



## totty (29 أغسطس 2009)

*ايه يا مينا دا كله
كل دى تجارب لييييييييك

لا جامد بجد
ونصايحك كلها جامده

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرسى يا جميل*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أغسطس 2009)

shery_pro قال:


> *نصائح جامدة جدا​*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 

*ميرسى شيرى نورتينى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 سبتمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *ميرررررررسى كتيررررر يا مينا​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 


*ميرسى يا فندم نورتينى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 سبتمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نصائح جميلة كتير​*
> _*ميرسى ليك*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 


*ميرسى سندريلا نورتينى*​


----------



## dodoz (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى لييييييك*
*نصائح حلوة ومفيدة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ماريتا (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*7- كن دائما مستعد للغيره عليك ولا تسخر من تلك الغيره فالغيره للنساء كاللبن للاطفال*

*جميلة اوووووووى اووووووووى*
*ميرسى جدااااااا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2009)

> اعياد الميلاد واعياد الفلانتين كن حريصا دائما على تقديم التهنئه فى تمام الساعه الثانية عشر ويجب ان تكون اول من يقدم التهنئه فانت شخص غير عادى بالنسبه لها وايضا تهنئتك غير عاديه ولا تنسى ابدا مثل هذه المواعيد وان نسيتها فاعلم ان بقعه سوداء وستظل وصمة عار عليك
> وان حد ونسيت مثل تلك المواعيد بالفعل فافعل الاتى
> جهز مفاجاه كبرى لها فى اليوم التالى واحضرها على الفور وقل لها لم اكن ناسى ابدا ولكن كنت مشغولا جدا بتحضيرات اجمل يوم بعمرى وعمرك



نصائح رائعة يا مينا

وموضوع مهم اعجبني هذا المقطع جدا

شكرا لك اخي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Alexander.t (12 سبتمبر 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ياواد ياجامد​*
> *صدقني انا لسه قايل بقين زيهم لاتنين اصحابي*
> *واحد لسه بيبدأ والتاني في مشكلة*
> *ربنا ميجبش فراق ياعم*
> ...


 
*اصلى يا بيشو ومتقلقش الفراق لازم يجى ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى بيشو نورتنى*​


----------



## vetaa (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*من 10 لحد 16*
*عجبونى قوى قوى*
*بجد شطور يا مينااااااااا *
*شكلك هتتحسد فى الموضوع دة*
*ويستحق تقييم كمان*
*للاسف منفعش ليك تقييم عندى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2009)

> تعامل مع المراه كانها اسد وحول ان تروضه ولا تحاول ان تثير غضبه ليس خوفا من غضبه ولكن حقنا للدماء


*هههههههههه عجبتنى دى خالص 
بس شكل فى ناس هنا هتنضرب خد بالك يا مينا من نفسك 
وميررسى على النصايح الجامده *


----------



## Alexander.t (19 سبتمبر 2009)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> نصااااايح جامدة ياواد يا مينا ​
> 
> لا الصراحة ييجى منك 30:​
> هههههه​
> ...


 
*طبعا يجى منى ان مكنش يجى منى هيجى من مين :t30:*

*ههههه*

*ميرسى مرمر نورتينى*​


----------



## العجايبي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*نصائح جامدة جداا
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## naro_lovely (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*:big35::018A1D~146::018A1D~146::big35:*​


----------



## ابن اعظم ملك (23 سبتمبر 2009)

+انا لحبيبى وحبيبى لى+ كل حاجة عايز تعرفها عن الحب يبقى فى الاربع كلمات دول .....يعنى معنها ان يكون فى تضحية من الطرفين فانا لها وهى لى ......وميبقاش فى غيرة لان مهما كان اقول لنفسى هى لى مش هتفكر فى غيرى +انا لحبيبى وحبيبى لى+


----------



## JOJE (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كلها نصايح حلوه جدا
 بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## Sad Ro0se (10 أبريل 2010)

*الله الله نصايح ف الجون واالهى*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*تسلم موعلم*​


----------



## sparrow (11 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مفيد جداا 
اتعلمت منه كتير  لدرجة اني طبعتة عشان احتفظ بيه 
ياريت بقي لو في تاني هههههههههههههههه
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نصائح راااااااااااائعه يا بطل
> ميررررررررسى على النصائح
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ميرسى يا مان نورتنى*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2011)

_*جميل يا مينا
شكرا للنصايح
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يا مون يجامد انتا ايه الكلام الكبير دا بس بصراحة عندك حق فى كل كلمة قلتها




*نورتى يا ميرنااااااااا*


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2011)

روشتة مينا البطل للعشاق :t25:
ما تفتح عيادة استشارية يا ابو نسمة :smile01


----------



## أنجيلا (25 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *2- كن ايجابيا عند اقترافك خطأ واعترف به فهذا لا يقلل من شأنك ابدا*​
> *5- حاول تجديد العلاقه اولا باول لكى لا تصل الى حالة الفتور العاطفى*​
> *8- كن دائما مستعد للتغيرات الفجائيه واعلم ان للمرأه ظروف خاصه تجعلها متقلبة المزاج ولكن سرعان ما يزول *​
> 
> ...


*مش كنت بعرف انك رومانسي كده يا مينا :smile02*
*هههههههههههه*

*اتفق معاك في دول*
*ميرسي ع الموضوع*


----------

